# Lack of volume control and home button on unit



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm wondering how those of you that have a fire are finding the lack of a volume control on the unit along with no home button. I was playing with one in best buy and I was surprised it didn't have either. It didn't bother me too much, but then I only played with it briefly. I'm wondering if I would find it really lacking and it might become an annoyance if I actually owned one and used it a lot. How is everyone finding it so far?


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

The home button is down in the bottom left hand corner of the screen. Its the little house icon.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh yes, I realize that, sorry I should have been more specific. I meant no home button on the unit itself. It seems, to me at least, that would be a lot more convenient then using an on screen home button.


----------



## OmgitzFire (Nov 28, 2011)

yes, I understood what you meant, like external buttons.

it was a bit annoying at first but now I seem to have gotten use to it


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Doesn't bother me at all. I like the sleek look with no buttons. You can access home from within any app, and adjust the volume, too.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

The lack of an external home button doesn't bother me at all. I haven't run into an instance where I've had to leave an app to adjust the volume.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lack of home button isn't a huge issue for me. lack ofbphysical volume buttons drives me nuts though

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neither bothers me....I rarely use sound on any of my devices for the "computing" stuff; and it's easy enought to change volume during music or movies.

Betsy


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't missed the physical buttons, although my Android-phone muscle memory keeps trying to tap on the bottom bezel for home occasionally.  The problem I have had with the volume is that the master volume from the settings bar does not control the volume of the notifications. So even when I had the volume turned all the way down, I'd still get a loud e-mail notification. Finally dug out the notification volume in the Sound settings. I would like the settings bar volume to be the master volume for the whole device.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

The power button bothers me somewhat" especially when I have the Case/cover on the Fire.

Plus  on some of apps I run the on screen home button is not there si U have to hit the "settings button on the top right of the screen to get that little house (home button to be displayed)...  After a week of using my Fire neither has been a major deal...

lack of an external VOLUME Control is a problem for me..... I just purchased a set of ear plugs that have its own volume control  which works BUT I would not like carrying them around IF I left the house with the Fire...

Bob G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob, are you talking about apps that don't have the pop up menu on the bottom?  On some apps it sinks down and you have to drag it up using a little handle with an upward pointing arrow shape.  On others, like the Kindle reading app, you touch the center of the screen and the menu pops up.  

Betsy


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Betsy.... LOL  I have only run into the not having the "home Icon" 2 or 3 times in the week I have had my fire ..

I just fired it up and checked all 13 of my favorites and all of them had easy access to the Home screen...

I'll try "document what app and what I am doing and ask the question again...

Now the only thing that is bugging me is the amount of time it takes the FIRE to fully load and be ready to use after it is completely shut down...

Bob G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> Betsy.... LOL I have only run into the not having the "home Icon" 2 or 3 times in the week I have had my fire ..
> 
> I just fired it up and checked all 13 of my favorites and all of them had easy access to the Home screen...
> 
> ...


LOL, good, I was wondering as I hadn't found it yet...but was too lazy to check all my apps. I'll be on the lookout for it.

I never turn mine off unless it is having an issue. I just let it go to sleep. But I'm mostly home where I know I can charge it if I need to (though mostly I've only had to charge it at night, anyway. If I was going to have it out all time, I would at least turn the wireless off...and maybe shut it down. I'll have to experiment with battery saving.

Betsy


----------

